# So I have been told I own a touring model how can I know forsure?



## CHISSAN (Jun 8, 2010)

its a 06 350Z but what trim?


----------



## skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

Call your local Nissan dealership and give them your VIN# they should be able to tell you.


----------

